# new alpine doe!



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Yesterday we drove across most of the state and picked up our new doe from Tina and Duane Antes of Mamm-Key Alpine Dairy Goats! Mamm-Key Luxury's Lacey is our sweet new girl. She loves to give kisses. After looking at her first freshening numbers for 2012, I can't wait to see what she does for us next year. She got bred yesterday to Redwood Hills Jazz Zephyr, so if all goes well she'll be kidding around April 23rd. I'm hoping for a show quality doeling with tons of production potential. Cross your fingers! She was such a good girl on the ride home--not a single accident on the 5-hour drive, and no complaints about traveling until 1:30 in the morning either! She's struggling to adjust today, but I'm hoping she tells these upstart yearlings of ours who's boss soon. Just a couple of pictures since she's not sure about everything yet... Tina says her worst fault is her ears, but you don't milk the ears so I think we'll get along just fine and hopefully her kids will have more correct ears.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww she 's adorable , she has such a sweet face 
Congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking girl! Congratulations!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Her color is so pretty , Im partial to rich choc. , coffee colors like her 
Can I have her ?


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Her color is so pretty , Im partial to rich choc. , coffee colors like her
> Can I have her ?


No, but I'll sell you a kid  first doeling is mine, though.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

SHe's a beautiful girl  Congrats! Tina is so nice


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I like her ears


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> I like her ears


So do i! Compared to Georgia (my alpine/nubian grade doe) they look downright normal!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Lost Prairie said:


> SHe's a beautiful girl  Congrats! Tina is so nice


I told Tina last night that you gave her a good recommendation.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I love my alpines. She looks really nice and looks like she has some good lines behind her. I have a buck from the Redwoodhills lines and love him to pieces. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

peggy said:


> I love my alpines. She looks really nice and looks like she has some good lines behind her. I have a buck from the Redwoodhills lines and love him to pieces. Good luck and keep us updated.


Will definitely keep everyone posted on Lacey. I think she's definitely a special girl.  could tell the minute she started licking the windows of my car last night. I hope she settles in quickly.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

What's wrong with her ears? How are they a fault?


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Her ears are set too wide on her skull so they point more out than being properly erect.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

One of my does ears are slightly like that too... not quite as bad as your doe (Not that your doe's is bad! I love the ears like that  )


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Engebretsen said:


> Her ears are set too wide on her skull so they point more out than being properly erect.


But she is super duper adorable regardless


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> But she is super duper adorable regardless


I can get behind that. She really has a great personality too. My fingers are crossed that she settles.


----------

